# Can't bring migratory birds from Canada to US



## blocko (Feb 7, 2007)

Just called customs, as of last night they are not allowing migratory birds to be brought into the US.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2007/09/27/chicken-farm.html
Heres an article..
I'm curious as to what the USDA's definition of "processed" is??


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

WHY?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Any truth to this guys? I leave next week? Anyone else hear anything? Credible sources?


----------



## blocko (Feb 7, 2007)

They found a Chicken farm infected


----------



## blocko (Feb 7, 2007)

call us customs, that should be credible enough


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It just sounds like Sask. or is it the whole border?


----------



## blocko (Feb 7, 2007)

701-926-4241 - us customs/portal, ND


----------



## coolrider (Sep 28, 2007)

What are they going to do - shutdown the migration too? Doesn't make sense to me.

Most migratory birds North of the border are going to cross it whether or not customs likes it or not.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I just spoke with a customs officer in Portal and they are not allowing anything across the border. Everything that is attempting to come across right now is being seized by the Fed's.

His exact advice" Shoot the heck out of them and find someone to take them"

I will be paying close attention in the next few days to see if they change anything.

Coolrider you have nailed it..Hopefully they figure that out.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This will do one of three things:

1. US hunters will not go there to hunt has planned

2. US hunters will still go and eat as many as they can and find people to take their birds

3. US Killers will still go, "kill the helll out of them" and dump them thus making US Hunters look like a bunch of slobs.

I sure do hate putting #3 out there but we already know it is happening. :******: uke:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Anyone that owns a backhoe will make alot of money.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This article paints a more optimistic picture...
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21015814/

It doesn't look like the sky is falling quite yet... :wink:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I just called customs and only birds from saskatchewan are banned at this time. they are just now starting to consider the migration aspect.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

coolrider said:


> What are they going to do - shutdown the migration too? Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Most migratory birds North of the border are going to cross it whether or not customs likes it or not.


I agree! But why would a person want to go and shoot the hell out of the birds then bury them or give them away. IMO, this would be a very selfish act on the part of the US hunter ; take the warning seriously and plan a trip for another time. Then again I've never understood the hunters who go out to kill just to kill and not eat what they kill.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....looks like we got back just in time.From another site......

As of 09/28/2007 at 15:00 pm this was issued. Contacted a US Border crossing and they indicated that this restriction will be in effect until the problem can be resolved. They are providing large trash bags to dispose of any birds brought to the border. They indicated the US Border crossing should be called before heading home to find out the status of the restriction.

The United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) has placed a temporary ban on the importation of all unprocessed (not fully cooked) avian products from Saskatchewan. This includes wild game birds taken by hunters. The USDA is advising American hunters returning home to dispose of their birds before attempting to cross the border.

The temporary ban is in reaction to Avian Influenza being discovered on a chicken farm near Regina, Saskatchewan. The strain of Avian Influenza discovered is not considered a threat to humans. 
Saskatchewan Environment would like to remind hunters that it is an ethical hunting practice not to take any more animals and/or birds than they can appropriately utilize and to draw hunters' attention to the regulations concerning the wasting or abandoning of game.


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

I talked with a guy from Indiana the other day at Simonson Gas Station on Hwy 2 and his group of guys were hunting in Sask. and they had to leave 200 ducks at the boarder for this reason.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess they will allow dumping at the border for a few more days......then anyone going up in the future will be tagged for wanton waste as you should know before you go that you can't bring them back.

Also they will be watching for people claiming they were shot in another province.My guess is they will ban birds from Manitoba and Alberta also.

What a shame......we are just glad we got back before the ban.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

What would keep these guys from going across to Manitoba and crossing?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> What would keep these guys from going across to Manitoba and crossing?


I suspect they would check liscenses as to which province you hunted.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I just called the US customs in Pembina ND to ask if there was a chance that this would effect other provinces and I was told NO and that the ban was lifted this morning for Sask. .. You can now bring migratory bird back. No poultry is being allowed..


----------



## claimer (May 11, 2005)

whistler31 has posted the usda letter in the open forum; i saw the same letter on the du website earlier;canada wide ban unless you have a canadian food inspection agency certification that waterfowl not from sask.; leaving in 10 days for manitoba, so hope the ban is lifted.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sounds like a good year to go up there then. You dont have to deal with all of the damn geese when you arrive back home.


----------



## bloopdog (Dec 8, 2005)

JUST COME BACK SAT. FROM MANITOBA AND AT THE US BORDER THEY REALLY ? US HARD ABOUT WHERE WE SHOT OUR GAME. EVEN IF WE WERE CLOSE TO SASK. YOU WOULD OF HAD TO TURN AROUND GO BACK INTO CANADA AND GET RID OF BIRDS. ONLY BIRDS FROM SASK. BUT IF I WERE GOING TO CANADA I WOULD CALL FIRST TO MAKE SURE THEY DON'T MAKE IT ALL OF CANADA. HAD A GREAT TIME SHOT LOTS OF BIRDS AND SEEN A LOT MORE.SNOWS LIKE CRAZY ALREADY.


----------

